# Chargement dans icloud de films personnels, via itunes



## Xavier44 (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
C'est mon premier message sur le forum, aussi une petite présentation s'impose. J'ai 42 ans, j'habite sur l'île de La Réunion, et je suis sur Mac depuis 2010 environ. J'ai une grande quantité de ibidules, et depuis je m'en sort pas trop mal. 
En ce moment je cherche à faire de la place dans mon MacBook Pro, qui fonctionne sous Mojave, et j'aimerai utiliser les 2T de mon icloud. 

La plupart des films que j'ai acheté sur sur itunes sont dans mon cloud, et sont téléchargeable au besoin. J'ai donc chargé dans itunes des vidéos personnelles en espérant qu'elles seront transférées dans icloud de même façon...
J'ai modifié le genre de média en "film", signalé que le média est visionné, et suivi les recommandation d'optimisation de stockage du Mac (suppression automatique des films et series déjà visionnées).
Il ne se passe rien, les films restent stockés sur mon Mac. 

Pensez-vous que cela soit finalement possible, ou il y a une restriction sur les films personnels ? Est-ce possible sous Catalina avec l'appli TV ? 
Auparavant j'avais tenté de charger mes films dans icloud Drive et les supprimer du Mac, mais c'est aussi impossible...

Merci de m'avoir lu, et si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur...


----------



## ericse (8 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Les films perso vont plutôt dans Photos, et de là dans iCloud (suivant les réglages de Photos)


----------



## Xavier44 (9 Septembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les films perso vont plutôt dans Photos, et de là dans iCloud (suivant les réglages de Photos)


Merci Ericse, je vais utiliser cette solution, adaptée pour des films persos, et la moins pire quand il s'agit de films de cinéma. On peut de plus facilement organiser les dossiers et fichiers.


----------

